# Delta's first fun show



## kendal (Jul 16, 2009)

well delta had her first fun show today we took our cousins with us so i had extra hands to get all the girls in the ring. iv never really let anyone have control of my girls outside before, but wanted to get the kids involved. lol they were very confused as they had never met the kids till today so were always happy being in the ring away from me but Delta won 1st best bitch, Gypsy got 1st dog most like its owner with my mum, and Echo got 3rd best trick lol but that only because their were only 5 in the ring so Inca and Gypsy were the kicked out. lol they all did rubbish, wouldn't do the trick properly for the kids. but they loved it anyway and i let them keep the rosettes that they won. 



























































































































































































very sleepy puppies on the way home












also met some stunning poodles, the big apricot was call phoenix and only 7 months old, so he is going to be a big boy. 

he was called Phoenix because when he was born he wasn't breathing, it took them forever to get him to take his first breath so it was like he was reborn and his coat colour the name just suited him. and the wee black one was completely blind.


----------



## mandym (Jun 5, 2011)

well done girls!! They look absolutely gorgeous and kids adorable! I alays love looking at your pics,theyre fab! Love the apricot standard poodle he is amazing!xxx


----------



## ali-s.j. (Jun 6, 2011)

The kids look like they had a ball, and your dogs look fabulous. Great piccies


----------



## M&M's mummy (Jul 12, 2011)

Well done Girls and love the poodles.


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Another great day in the life of Kendal, fab photos as per, well done to all. Phoenix is a stunner x


----------



## curt3007 (May 28, 2011)

wow, looks like a good day was had by all


----------



## MillieDog (Jun 1, 2011)

What fabulous pictures. I bet your cockapoo's were real head turners. They deserved all their prizes. Looks like your little helpers are naturals at showing.


----------



## kendal (Jul 16, 2009)

MillieDog said:


> What fabulous pictures. I bet your cockapoo's were real head turners. They deserved all their prizes. Looks like your little helpers are naturals at showing.


oh yes got lots of questions about them, at one point i had 5 different people come up to me one after the other before i had finished the conersation i was having with one i would have to sart talking to another. 

one guy was realy exited and had two fell terriers which are a cross betweens the lakeland and the boreder i think. 

thekr was a big golden doodle there and a wee doodle puppy that cam second in dlg most like owner. 

then when waiting to do the agility, a woman told me she had a fried with a cockapoo who was from lincolinshire who is about a year old if not a little older. oh and the golden doodle said their was a woman in her office with a coxkapoo.

but yeah i think i spoke to about 13 people about them. only one guy who wasnt to impresses but i think it was when i mentiond the grooming invalved in them.


----------



## caradunne (Nov 29, 2010)

Amazing pics of your lovely dogs Kendal, happy thread! xx


----------



## Mogdog (Feb 6, 2011)

Great pics of your lovely dogs Kendal, looks like fun was had by all. Nice to get back to a happy thread.


----------



## doodlebug (Jul 16, 2011)

Gorgeous kids,cockpoos and poodles looks like a good day was had by all


----------



## MillieDog (Jun 1, 2011)

kendal said:


> oh yes got lots of questions about them, at one point i had 5 different people come up to me one after the other before i had finished the conersation i was having with one i would have to sart talking to another.
> 
> one guy was realy exited and had two fell terriers which are a cross betweens the lakeland and the boreder i think.
> 
> ...


LOL. sounds like me on a day trip with Millie. We get stopped and questioned. Even photographed ! Miliie not me 

She loves it. Only once when she was about 15 weeks old and being carried because of the crowds, did she finally run out of steam. We had been stopped continually. She loved it. But eventually even she just looked at us as if to say, enough


----------

